

Ask HN: Does anyone use LXR? - RiderOfGiraffes

I've recently inherited a mess that I need to get to grips with quickly to find the place to fix some problems.  Has anyone used LXR?  If so, what is your experience like?<p>Thanks.
======
cmars232
I used to a long time ago. It was OK, but now I'd just use the Eclipse CDT.
CDT can probably cross-reference your code about as well as LXR if you tell it
about your compiler & include paths. "Jump to declaration" (F3) and call
hierarchy (Ctrl-Alt-H) are among my favorite shortcuts for tearing into a new
code base.

I'm assuming you're talking about C/C++ here... for Java, Eclipse or other
IDEs would fit the bill. For dynamic languages, you're totally screwed, you'll
probably have to learn the codebase from lots of reasoning, strategic
breakpoints and deep conversations with the interpreter.

I prefer my magic F3...

